# ZERG RUSH ㅋㅋㅋ (BuyVM Network Upgrades)



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi folks!

We have a few exciting announcements about the recent work we've been doing on the network!  Between upgrades to the physical hardware in Vegas, the DDoS Filtering in both locations, and an added bonus on transit, we're sure folks will be happy with the improvements.


*CNSERVERS REPLACED WITH STAMINUS*
We were using CNServers for our DDoS Filtering in the Las Vegas location.  While they provided a good service for the cost, and we rarely saw leaks, we found that they had a habit of simply nullrouting certain attacks without bothering to inform us - we would find out later after the client noticed and contacted us.  Between that, having to let quite a few clients go (or migrate them to NJ) once CNServers decided that "they leave or you leave", and more and more amgiuous nullroutes issued for no apparent reason (and no explaination ever given), CNServers was starting to be more a liability than asset.

As we were already using Staminus in our New Jersey location, and very pleased with the results there, we decided to relieve CNServers of their post and have Staminus step up in Las Vegas.  There was some turbulence on the switch - not a fault of Staminus, but our router at the time.  CNServers outright blocked UDP, while Staminus was quite adept at mitigating and allowed UDP.  We learned quickly that all of the extra UDP now coming through was overwhelming our router, causing rather severe CPU spikes.  This prompted...


*LAS VEGAS ROUTER UPGRADED*
Over several days of attempting to tune both the filtering and the Las Vegas router, it became apparent that we simply needed new hardware to deal with the larger workload.  A Brocade MLX-4 was shipped out to the datacentre, and Francisco arrived Tuesday (10 June) morning to get it configured and ready to install.  With 4x 10gbit ports, the MLX was more than steady enough to tank any traffic pushed to it, even intentional 'leaked' DDoS to stress-test the router's ability to process and route as needed.  With the MLX now in place, we've seen a drastic increase in network performance and quality, and not the first hiccup or issue dealing with the increased traffic.


*STAMINUS FILTERING INCREASED*
We're also very happy to announce that we have increased the available protection we can offer - for the same 3$/mo per IP, we can now offer up to 20Gbit/4mpps mitigation and protection.  And as an added bonus, we've also changed our policy on bandwidth tracking...


*UNMETERED INBOUND BANDWIDTH*
Regardless of whether it's a Filtered IP or normal IPv4, incoming bandwidth for both locations is no longer counted against a service's monthly allotment.  Effective immediately, only *outbound* traffic will be counted against the monthly limit.  VLAN traffic, of course, is still unmetered both ways.


All of this, of course, comes at *NO* additional cost to clients.  Not only that, but within the next month the cost of Filtered IPs in New Jersey will be reduced from 4$ to 3$ per month to line up with Las Vegas.  No contact is necessary to take advantage of this - all services currently having NJ DDoS-Filtered IPs will automatically have their costs adjusted to compensate, with an effective start date of the next issued invoice (ensuring these adjustments take place seamlessly is why it will take some time to push).


As always, we're thankful to have such great clients, and to have the opportunity to provide for your hosting needs.  If you have any questions/comments/concerns, please feel free to let us know!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 11, 2014)

(yes @HalfEatenPie, that topic was just for you :3)


----------



## texteditor (Jun 11, 2014)

lol as if I was coming remotely close to using 5TB/month on my storage plan before


----------



## Mun (Jun 11, 2014)

time to download the internet


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 11, 2014)

Mun said:


> time to download the internet


And don't worry, we won't come up with some BS reason to kick you out over it :3


----------



## Schultz (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent to see BuyVM pushing forward. Props to you guys.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2014)

Good upgrades 

Glad to see Staminus in and CNServers out.

Hopefully with Staminus better reporting and long term maybe able to tell customers when they are under attack and similar matters.  Cause, black boxes that just work, work until they don't and prior with CNServers (including with others using CN) it is just that.  No clue as end customer.

New router was a good idea too...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 11, 2014)

ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ

I feel right at home @Aldryic C'boas!


----------



## MartinD (Jun 12, 2014)

No free /24's?

Not really good enough tbh.


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 12, 2014)

wow excellent value for us BuyVM clients particularly on DDOS migitation and free inbound  B)

Thanks !


----------



## fixidixi (Jun 12, 2014)

Kudos 2 Aldryic for the name of the topic as well as the content


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 12, 2014)

Makes those storage VMs really attractive if incoming bandwidth is free.

Though the disk thrashing on those guys has been rough sometimes...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 12, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Makes those storage VMs really attractive if incoming bandwidth is free.
> 
> Though the disk thrashing on those guys has been rough sometimes...


We're working on that as well - I didn't include it in this announcement, but Fran is doing complete rebuilds of the Storage nodes (build new node, migrate old, rebuild old, etc).  I'll let him pop in with more details on that in a bit


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 13, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> We're working on that as well - I didn't include it in this announcement, but Fran is doing complete rebuilds of the Storage nodes (build new node, migrate old, rebuild old, etc).  I'll let him pop in with more details on that in a bit


Which side?  Both East and West coast?


----------

